# Cool Custom Model website



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is a website that is pretty cool with the customs and things on cars...
Some super builders and great traders on model cars.
Give it a look. I did and got hooked.:dude:
http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------

